# Il fait noir comme quand on place ses mains sur vos yeux



## Paris Lady

"Il fait noir comme quand on place ses mains sur vos yeux"

Voila l'idee que j'essaie d'exprimer. Malheureusement, je ne trouve pas une facon plus jolie de l'ecrire en francais.
Une idee?
Merci!


----------



## jann

Bonjour Paris Lady 

Votre question n'est pas bien claire.  Selon votre profile, vous êtes francophone de langue maternelle, et pourtant vous nous demandez de vous vérifier cette phrase en français, ou bien de vous la retourner ?  La phrase d'origine était-elle en anglais (et si oui, pourriez-vous nous la fournir) ?   

S'il ne s'agit pas d'une traduction Fr<>En, veuillez me le signaler, et je déplacerai ce fil vers le forum français seulement... 

Jann
Modératrice


----------



## Paris Lady

*Il fait noir comme quand on place ses mains sur vos yeux*

Desolee, j'ai n'ai pas ete tres claire.

J'essaie de trouver une autre facon d'exprimer la meme idee.
Une idee?
Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Mani23

Peut-être que *il fait noir comme dans un four* ferait l'affaire...


----------



## Grop

Paris Lady said:


> "Il fait noir comme quand on place ses mains sur vos yeux"



Cette expression me semble bizarre car un peu faible: si on se couvre les yeux de la main on verra encore de la lumière, bien plus que si on est dans une pièce fermée (ou dans un four en effet ). En plus on dirait que l'aveuglement est volontaire.


----------



## Sickduck

Vous pourrez peut être dire: il fait noir comme si j'ai les yeux bandés.


----------



## Lisory

Bonjour,

Le contexte de ta phrase nous aiderait à t'aider. Veux-tu décrire un endroit très sombre ? Dans ce cas "il fait noir comme dans un four" me semble approprié. Veux-tu insister sur le fait que le narrateur ne voit rien ? Dans ce cas je reprends la réponse de Sickduck et propose : " Il faisait (ou _fait_ selon que c'est du présent ou du passé) si noir que c'était (_c'est_) comme si j'avais les yeux bandés".

Cordialement


----------



## Cath.S.

Il fait noir comme dans un four exprime bien l'idée, hélas c'est un cliché terriblement usé. Je préfère l'idée des yeux bandés, elle est plus originale.
Ma version :
_il fait aussi sombre que si quelqu'un nous avait placé sur les yeux / que si l'on avait sur les yeux  un bandeau opaque._


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Sans garder l'idée de quelque chose sur les yeux, il y a aussi l'expression "il fait un noir d'encre".


----------



## Kyana

Dans le même ordre d'idée que l'expression de Karine, "Il fait nuit noire".


----------



## aethelraed

jann said:


> Bonjour Paris Lady
> 
> Votre question n'est pas bien claire.  Selon votre profile, vous êtes francophone de langue maternelle, et pourtant vous nous demandez de vous vérifier cette phrase en français, ou bien de vous la retourner ?  La phrase d'origine était-elle en anglais (et si oui, pourriez-vous nous la fournir) ?
> 
> S'il ne s'agit pas d'une traduction Fr<>En, veuillez me le signaler, et je déplacerai ce fil vers le forum français seulement...
> 
> Jann
> Modératrice



Je ne connais aucune phrase pareille à ça en anglais. En connaissez-vous?


----------



## Paris Lady

Merci a tous pour votre aide!
Quelqu'un sait comment fermer "a thread"? J'ai trouve ce dont j'avais besoin, grace a tous vos commentaires, et cela nous permettrait de nous focaliser sur les besoins des autres et de les aider.
Merci!


----------



## geve

_Il fait noir comme lorsqu'un scélérat surgi de nulle part place soudain ses mains sur vos yeux sans crier gare._ 

_L'obscurité est telle qu'on dirait qu'un géant vous a bandé les yeux de ses grosses paluches._

Comment ça, trop long ? Bon, bon, je réduit... _Il fait si noir qu'on se croirait soudain devenu aveugle._


-- désolée, Paris Lady, mais dans le coin, on ne ferme pas les fils : il se trouve toujours une bavarde comme moi pour vouloir en rajouter , ou un forero qui a une clarification à demander ou une question liée à poser.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Il me vient aussi une expression imagée plutôt vulgaire que j'ai déjà entendue (mais que je n'emploie pas, je précise !) qui pourra aider un autre forero dans une recherche future :    "Il fait noir comme dans le cul d'un nègre !".

(je sens que certaines se disent qu'il aurait mieux valu fermer ce fil avant ce post...  Mais j'ai mis la signalétique adéquate, hein ! Cette expression est absurde quand on y songe car la couleur de la peau n'influence pas le caractère sombre de cet endroit là...)


----------



## Grop

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> "Il fait noir comme dans le cul d'un nègre !"



J'ai beaucoup hésité à dire la même connerie, bravo, quelle audace .

(Han, cémoche).

Sinon, on a aussi "noir comme quand Geve a mis son masque de travers".


----------



## Lisory

Hola,

J'y ai pensé aussi ("noir comme dans le cul d'un nègre", la position du masque de Geve ne m'est pas venue à l'esprit). Mais :

1. le contexte ne me semble pas correspondre à cette expression
2. je préférais éviter les foudres de nos modératrices

Cordialement,


----------



## CABEZOTA

Bonjour!

Pour décrire l'obscurité totale, l'expression consacrée, et de très loin la plus commune, est une des premières données ici : Il fait noir comme dans un four. (Verlaine l'a employée pour décrire sa cellule : Un nuage passe... Il fait noir comme dans un four. un nuage passe... Tiens, le petit jour! Dame souris trotte, rose dans les rayons bleus. Dame souris trotte... Debout, paresseux!)

Il y a pas mal d'expressions élégantes sur un autre modèle cité plus haut : noir comme dans le cul d'une vache, d'une poule, comme dans un cul de basse-fosse...


----------



## geve

Quoi, qu'est-ce qu'il a mon masque ? Ça se voit que je me suis endormie avec ou quoi ?

Sérieusement : bien que Paris Lady ne nous en ai pas dit plus, il me semblait que l'expression du titre véhiculait deux choses : la profonde obscurité bien sûr, mais aussi la soudaineté de sa survenue... Mais je ne peux penser à aucune métaphore courante qui exprime ces deux idées.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

geve said:


> [...]Mais je ne peux penser à aucune métaphore courante qui exprime ces deux idées.


Moi non plus. Mais la proposition de Paris Lady était bonne et exprimait bien son idée. Non ? Je crois que je remplacerais juste "on" par "quelqu'un"...


----------



## Nicomon

Dans la catégorie « déjà vu » - mais sans l'idée de soudaineté -  il y a aussi: Il fait noir comme dans la gueule d'un loup / comme dans un puits, un cachot, le fond d'une mine/ comme chez le diable.

Un peu plus rare... comme chez le Canis Simensis (l'article précise loup éthiopien en danger d'extinction).

Celle-ci, différente, m'a plu: Il fait noir comme dans le coeur d'un mécréant.


----------



## Nicomon

Pour soudaineté...

« comme quand on s'éveille au milieu de la nuit » ?
« comme lors d'une soudaine panne de courant » ?

Bon d'accord... je continue de réfléchir.  

Au fait, Paris Lady, tu as dit avoir trouvé ce que tu cherchais. Je suis curieuse - et je ne suis peut-être pas la seule - de savoir sur quelle expression tu as arrêté ton choix.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Puisqu'hier on a eu droit à une superbe éclipse totale de lune, pourquoi pas "comme s'il y avait tout d'un coup une éclipse totale de soleil" ? 
 (oui, c'est un peu long...  )


----------



## geve

J'ai beaucoup aimé la référence à Verlaine de Cabezota , alors je partage avec vous une de mes références : _Dans la nuit noire, dans la nuit noire et obscure, obscure et sombre..._ (on a les références qu'on peut )
Plus sérieusement :


Nicomon said:


> « comme quand on s'éveille au milieu de la nuit » ?
> « comme lors d'une soudaine panne de courant » ?


J'aime bien  en particulier l'éveil soudain au milieu de la nuit. 
Même si l'initiatrice de ce fil a trouvé son bonheur il y a quelques posts déjà, je pense que ce fil sera un véritable filon pour qui cherchera une métaphore pour exprimer l'obscurité !


----------



## Mimicat

Je vous jure que je n'ai pas inventé ce que je vais écrire ; je l'ai lu dans un livre de Maurice Gagnaire mais je n'ai pas retrouvé le chapitre dans lequel il parle des mauvais écrivains. 

_"Les lampadaires, qui n'existaient pas à cette époque, rendaient les rues encore plus sombres."_ 


  Ouh la, il devait faire sacrément noir !


----------



## Cath.S.

Mimicat said:
			
		

> _"Les lampadaires, qui n'existaient pas à cette époque, rendaient les rues encore plus sombres."
> _


  

Pour rebondir sur l'éclipse de Karine :
_Il faisait aussi noir que si le soleil s'était éteint._


----------



## FranParis

geve said:


> ..... il me semblait que l'expression du titre véhiculait deux choses : la profonde obscurité bien sûr, mais aussi la soudaineté de sa survenue... Mais je ne peux penser à aucune métaphore courante qui exprime ces deux idées.


 

Mais t'as fort bien décrit la chose, cette soudaine noirceur...


----------

